# St. Andrews Sound??



## REELhorny (Mar 24, 2009)

I've been dormant for awhile and busy with a new job so I haven't been on here in awhile. Does anybody fish the St. Andrews Sound or around it? If so what are the best tactics??


----------



## REELhorny (Mar 24, 2009)

anybody...


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

where is St Andrews Sound?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Panama City


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

i don't really know anything about the sound but the west side jetties are loaded with big bull reds. tide hasnt really mattered have caught on incoming and outgoing. live choffers have worked the best. went wednesday and we were hooking up every drop, and at one point all 5 of us on the boat were hooked up and we were having double a triple hook ups like it was nothing. we have been going around 4 and around 7 we stopped using live bait and were catching them on top almost every cast.
heres 2 of the many i caught


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Choffer*

I grew up in St Andrews 50-60 years ago and called choffers choffers. Glad to here they are still choffers there and not the pinfish term used elsewhere.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

I also grew up PC back in the 60's - 70's and never heard them called anything but Choffers. Moved to Texas and everyone was refering to Pinfish. No, no those are Choffers...got some strange looks


----------



## REELhorny (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, I guess i'll start calling pinfish that. Never heard anybody call them choffers, but I like it!


----------

